# Marley are new female eastern hermann (pics)



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

here is Marley our new female eastern Hermann rough age is 5-10 couldn't get it narrowed down any more feel free to offer your suggestions reptile store told us it was a female looks like a female to me  

rough scl is 7" did my best to show it on my lap only had two hands 






top view





side view





face view beck needs to be trimmed same with nails but the enclosure will have lots of rocks and slate to naturally trim it down





plastron shoot nice straight female or am I wrong?





just thought I would show her off i'll do pictures of the enclosure when it is all finished and the way I want it XD


----------



## terryo (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't even know you got her. I never get to read all the threads. She looks great.


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks just picked her up today wife has wanted her for over a month I made her research hermanns  and after all of that she still wanted her so we now own her  

but yes rocks slate and I might toss some branches, logs to climb and trim those nails XD


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 20, 2013)

My sister has a Leopard gecko named Marley!!!


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> My sister has a Leopard gecko named Marley!!!



My wife named it it was better then my two year old daughters idea "Ekka" :s she is an odd one lol


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is very pretty!!


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> She is very pretty!!



Ty but my wife doesn't know it but if we get a male his name is automatically "Bob"


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rover15 said:


> My wife named it it was better then my two year old daughters idea "Ekka" :s she is an odd one lol



My sister named her gecko after Bob Marley


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 21, 2013)

I love all the yellow coming through!


----------



## james1974 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice tort.


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 21, 2013)

james1974 said:


> Nice tort.



Thanks you


----------



## lkwagner (Feb 22, 2013)

Really pretty. Might need to get that beak trimmed or see if cuttle bone works 


Just saw that you already said that haha


----------

